# Need ID on Corydoras



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I can google all night but I have the experts right here. What do I have here?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

are they false juli's?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

corydoras trilineatus
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=508


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

that's what the middle pic looks like....the others aren't


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am pretty positive the middle is a false but figured I would ask. What about the other two?

Perhaps _bilineatus (_San Juan Cory) for the 3rd?
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=2999

Is the the 1st a Network cory? 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=257
Or false network?
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=120


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

There are clear differences in all 3 fish.

Corydoras trilineatus (agree with BV) for picture 4162
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=8990

All cory's in the pictures have squiggles from what I can tell. Juli's have spots. 

Picture number 4161 has no central line. I looked for this but could not find one I was happy with. Many are not pictured and it might be one of them. 

4163 has more defined lines, and has 3 of them. The one might be Corydoras nanus though I am not completely convinced of this either. It's central line is fatter than a trileneous'.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=1361

I am open to being wrong about any of those.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obs:

Could you please do a better job of researching the topic? :lol: :lol: :lol: :evil::evil::evil:

TR


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

#3 

I don't know what they are called now back in 2006 mine where called Corydoras Napoensis, Corydoras bilineatus or San Juan Cories. No one really knows without knowing where they where exported from. and then its actually a crap shoot these days










The lines on the tail would look almost solid when they where swimming but when resting you could see it was a bunch broken lines. as seen in this old picture of mine on Fishprofiles:
http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/191.htm


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with BV77 that #2 is a trilineatus, and with Rob FWF, that #3 is a Napoensis. I'm not sure about Pic #1.
Rich


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

1 looks like Coydoras sodalis. I believe 2 is Corydoras leopardus, the pattern is a bit tighter in C. trilineatus. 3 is Corydoras napoensis.
Tony


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

After looking at Iam Fuller's book, I've come to the conclusion that number 2 is Corydoras trilineatus showing a more reticulated pattern.
Tony


----------

